# Clear Glass Soldier Bottle



## mccormlp (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a clear glass bottle in the form of a soldier with a back pack and holding a rifle.  He stands just under 12" tall with a 4" base.  There may have been an extension of his hat that would have taken some sort of closure.  As he stands, his hat looks as though it was broken off about 1/2" over his head.  There are no marks on the base.  Does anyone know anything about this one?  I would have posted a picture, but I'm new and haven't figured out how to do it.


----------



## epackage (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like a liqeuer, feel free to email me the pics and I'll post them... Jim epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Jun 4, 2013)

Larry's bottle...

 Liqeuer or wine and his helmet/hat would have had a cork in it and would have been the stopper, probably had a small paper label to identify it. Might have even been painted at one time but I don't think so... Jim


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Clear Glass Soldier Bottle*

I like those figurals.  If y0ur selling let me know. REDS M.


----------

